# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Lamtumirë Profesor Faja!

## Brari

Lamtumirë Profesor Faja!

Opinione Enjte, Tetor 6th, 2011

AGRON JANO

U nda këto ditë nga jeta profesor Enver Faja, autoritet i veçantë në fushën e urbanistikës dhe arkitekturës, figurë e dashur dhe e respektuar, që ka punuar e krijuar me tri gjenerata: me profesorët, vërsnikët dhe studentët e tij.
 Profesor Faja ndodhet prezent kudo në Shqipëri ku (siç pohonte vetë), prodhohet arkitekturë, e cila më gëzon, më pëlqen, më lumturon dhe më bën fatkeq.
 I lindur më 1934-n, në një familje qytetare tiranase, i formuar në universitetet e Gdanskut dhe Krakovit (Poloni) dhe atë të Tiranës si urbanist dhe inxhinier arkitekt, talent për shkencë dhe art, dijetar dhe artist në shpirt, gojëmbël dhe kritik, profesor Enver Faja mbetet një nga shtyllat kryesore të urbanistikës dhe arkitekturës shqiptare.
 Me një eksperiencë të gjatë rreth 50-vjeçare në fushat e pedagogjisë, të projektimit urban dhe arkitektonik, me një numër të konsiderueshëm projektesh mjaft ambicioze me rëndësi kombëtare, profesor Enver Faja është dalluar si profesionist pasionant i shkallës më të lartë.
 Është autor dhe bashkautor i objekteve të rëndësishme si Muzeu Historik Kombëtar, Varrezat e Dëshmorëve të Kombit në Tirane, Studimi i Qendrës në Vlorë, masterplani i Qytetit Studenti, ndërtesa e Fakultetit të Shkencave të Natyrës, monumenti kushtuar Kuvendit të Lezhës, studimi urban i zonës industriale të Tiranës etj.
 Rrallë ndodh dhe jo vetëm te ne, të jesh i zoti edhe si urbanist, edhe si arkitekt.
 Te Enver Faja kanë mbizotëruar të dyja këto cilësi. Ndoshta objekti më emblematik për të dhe një nga projektet dhe realizimet më të bukura të arkitekturës shqiptare është Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve, në kulmin e aftësive të tij profesionale.
 Profesor Faja mbetet një përfaqësues i denjë i shkollës shqiptare të arkitekturës, si drejtues qysh herët i Departamentit të Urbanistikës në Universitetin Politeknik të Tiranës, duke përgatitur breza të tërë urbanistësh e arkitektësh.
 Në vitet 1991-1992, profesor Faja ka qenë kryearkitekt i Tiranës dhe ka udhëhequr strategjitë urbanistike dhe arkitektonike të qytetit.
 Ai themeloi e drejtoi për rreth 6 vjet, deri ditët e fundit, Fakultetin e Arkitekturës dhe Urbanistikës në universitetin UFO (sot Albanian University) të Tiranës, duke qenë dekan i tij, duke iu gëzuar dhe përkushtuar përgatitjes dhe diplomimit të studentëve të tij.
 Profesor Faja ka edhe profilin e tij të veçantë si publicist dhe diplomat, ambasador i Shqipërisë në Poloni (1992-1996), duke lartësuar vendin tonë në sy të të huajve, duke propaganduar vlerat e vërteta të shqiptarëve, duke pritur vetë disa herë Nënë Terezën, duke qenë krenar për të dhe kombin e tij.
 Elokuenca dhe ndershmëria profesionale mbeten, veç të tjerash, dy cilësi të rralla të profesor Fajës.
 Elokuent, gojëmbël e bindës  si dëshmi e një përgatitje të thellë teorike, ndershmëria profesionale  karakteristike e idealistëve të rrallë si profesor Faja, mbrojtës i arkitektëve shqiptarë të të gjitha moshave dhe veprave të tyre nga nihilizmi apo interesat e çastit.
 E rëndësishme të veçojmë se si rrallëkush në raportin e profesionit me politikën, profesor Faja ka qenë gjithnjë në anën e profesionit.
 Studimet dhe botimet e tij mbi konceptet e projektimit urban, artikujt dhe kumtesat në konferencat shkencore brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë, u pasuan se fundi me botimin e librit Kush e drejton Urbanistikën shqiptare, i vlefshëm jo vetëm për studentët e shkollave tona të arkitekturës.
 Kush mundi ta njohë nga afër, profesor Faja ishte modeli i prindit e bashkëshortit, i shtrenjtë për gruan Suzi, për fëmijët e tij, vajzën Ardiana, djalin Blendi, për vëllezërit e të afërmit e tij, por i ngrohtë dhe i dashur për ne ish-studentët dhe kolegët e tij, studentët e sotëm dhe brezat që vijnë.
 Në kohën e ekonomisë së tregut, sidomos në Shqipëri, njerëzit, por edhe arkitektët (jo të gjithë), kërkojnë më shumë të marrin se të japin.
 Profesor Faja dha më shumë se çmori, na la ne që e njohëm, vlerën e arkitektit artist, por, mbi të gjitha, Njeri, ndaj i jemi mirënjohës këtij Mjeshtri të Madh.
 Vlerësimi për të meriton analiza të veçanta. Sa më shumë kalon koha, aq më shumë do të shtohet interesimi për të. Mozaiku i profilit të tij të gjithanshëm si urbanist, arkitekt, pedagog, publicist, diplomat, me siguri do të plotësohet nga kolegët që e kanë njohur dhe bashkëpunuar, nga studiuesit e artit dhe arkitekturës, nga ish-studentët e tij dhe studentët e sotëm, si një vlerë e arkitekturës dhe kulturës sonë kombëtare.
 Profesor Faja do të kujtohet si një emër i respektuar dhe i dashur për shumë breza arkitektësh e urbanistësh shqiptarë.
 Fikja e profesorit: Një ikje e natyrshme, e bukur, si nëpër ëndërr, me dëshirën që pas pak ditësh në dyert e Universitetit do të presë përsëri studentët e tij.
 Lamtumirë Profesor Faja!


---


kj

Homazhe në nderim të arkitektit dhe diplomatit Enver Faja


Arkitekti dhe ish-diplomati i njohur Enver Faja është ndarë nga jeta në moshën 77-vjeçare, në një spital të Strasburgut pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë. Në nderim të tij, Kryeministri Sali Berisha, Presidenti Bamir Topi, Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, kryebashkiaku i Tiranës, Lulzim Basha si dhe personalitete të tjera të larta zhvilluan homazhe të enjten në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve, një prej shumë veprave të projektuara nga arkitekti Enver Faja. Kryeministri Berisha tha se, me ndarjen nga jeta të arkitektit Enver Faja, Tirana dhe mbarë bota intelektuale ka humbur një njeri të madh. "Enver Faja jetoi një jetë me përkushtim të madh ndaj familjes së tij, Tiranës që aq shumë e deshi dhe mishëroi vlerat e saj. Enver Faja, ka lënë prapa vepra të shkëlqyera që e përfaqësojnë atë me dinjitet të madh në memorian e miqve dhe qytetarëve të Tiranës", theksoi Kryeministri Berisha. 

Vlerësime për figurën e intelektualit Enver Faja, përcolli dhe Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli. "Sot, bota e arkitekturës ka humbur një ndër arkitektët më të mirë dhe më të njohur shqiptar. Familja ka humbur njeriun e dashur, studentët kanë humbur profesorin e dashur, ne të gjithë, kemi humbur një njeri fisnik. Ndaj dhe sot përulemi me shumë respekt dhe nderim përpara veprës dhe jetës së tij", u shpreh Topalli.

Faja, autoritet i veçantë në fushën e urbanistikës dhe arkitekturës, është autor dhe bashkëautor i objekteve të rëndësishme si Muzeu Historik Kombëtar, Varrezat e Dëshmorëve të Kombit në Tirane, Studimi i Qendrës në Vlorë, masterplani i Qytetit "Studenti", ndërtesa e Fakultetit të Shkencave të Natyrës, monumenti kushtuar Kuvendit të Lezhës, studimi urban i zonës industriale të Tiranës etj.

Enver Faja ka shërbyer edhe si diplomat, ambasador i Shqipërisë në Poloni në vitet (1992-1996).

Enver Faja, shuhet arkitekti i kryeqytetit

Arkitekti dhe diplomati Enver Faja, i cili u nda nga jeta tri dite me pare, iu bene dje, nderimet e fundit. Ne Galerine Kombetare te Arteve, familjaret, koleget, miqte e profesorit, por edhe kreret me te larte te shtetit, percollen me nderime arkitektin 77-vjecar, qe nderroi jete ne spitalin e Strasburgut, ne France. Ata thane se Enver Faja la pas nje sere veprash, te cilat perfaqesojne me dinjitet autorin dhe u sherbejne brezave te se ardhmes. "Veprat e tij ne Tirane jane kudo, por besoj se vepra e tij me e madhe eshte ndertimi i raporteve njerezore me koleget, miqte, studentet e tij",- tha Presidenti Bamir Topi. "Enver Faja u nda nga jeta, por ka lene mbrapa vepra te shkelqyera, qe e perfaqesojne dhe perjetesojne ate me dinjitet te madh ne kujtesen e qytetareve te ketij vendi",- tha kryeministri Sali Berisha. "Familja ka humbur njeriun e dashur, studentet kane humbur profesorin e dashur. Ne te gjithe kemi humbur nje njeri fisnik",- tha kryetarja e Parlamentit , Jozefina Topalli. "Nderkohe qe ne perpiqemi te perfundojme projektin e vepres se tij, planin e ri urbanistik te Tiranes, duke perdorur gjithe bagazhin e punes se tij profesionale gjate ketyre viteve, ne do t'ia dalim edhe me mungesen e tij fizike te misherojme parimet, per te cilat ai u perpoq dhe luftoi gjate gjithe jetes",- tha kryetari i bashkise se Tiranes, Lulzim Basha. "Enver Faja nuk ishte vetem nje arkitekt i shquar, ishte nje qytetar, i cili nuk mungoi ne te gjitha debatet qe i perkisnin qytetit, zhvillimit urbanistik; pra, ishte nje qytetar me nje ndjenje te thelle pergjegjesie",- tha ministri i Kultures, Aldo Bumci. Muzeu Historik Kombetar, Galeria e Arteve, Varrezat e Deshmoreve te Kombit, masterplani i Qytetit Studenti, ndertesa e Fakultetit te Shkencave te Natyres, e te tjera; jane godina qe kane per autor apo bashkepunetor, arkitektin Faja. Ai ka sherbyer edhe si Ambasador i Shqiperise ne Poloni, nga vitet 1992 deri ne 1996.

----------

